# what do you think of nephrurus levis( smooth knob tailed gecko )



## Chrisreptile (Jan 22, 2007)

hey guys what does everyone think about this type of gecko- ease of keeping housing breeding feeding etc?
any pics would be much appreciated too. especially of their enclosures. 
cheers chris


----------



## Magpie (Jan 22, 2007)

The best!


----------



## mitchdiamond (Jan 22, 2007)

Very cool gecko


----------



## Magpie (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh, did you say pics?


----------



## Hetty (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice pics Magpie  they have such cute facial expressions.


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 22, 2007)

Magpie, top pics.

Pics 3, 5 & 6 are bloody fantastic, what kind of camera did you use?

Mikk


----------



## Magpie (Jan 22, 2007)

Panasonic DMC FZ30


----------



## cyclamen (Jan 22, 2007)

yeah i gotta agree. awesome pics there magpie. 
mel.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 22, 2007)

they look absolutely awesome magpie, 
would it be possible to get a pic of their enclosure please?


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jan 22, 2007)

there heaps cute magpie do u breed them?


----------



## Nephrurus (Jan 22, 2007)

Levis are probably the best gecko species you can get. Tough as old boots, and best yet, Mags and I breed them regularly. 



-H


----------



## bredli84 (Jan 22, 2007)

I know nothing about geckos, except that levi's are prob the best looking of them all


----------



## tan (Jan 22, 2007)

Beautiful pics magpie!!


----------



## Saz (Jan 22, 2007)

Babies!!!! (please note, babies not all kept together in one container, strictly for photographic purposes LOL!)


----------



## tan (Jan 22, 2007)

OMG is that not the cutest scene!!!!


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 22, 2007)

very nice saz


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 22, 2007)

anyone else?


----------



## Saz (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## cyclamen (Jan 22, 2007)

wow sarah, your photos are always breathtaking.


----------



## Saz (Jan 22, 2007)

LOL! I'm really crap at taking photos, if the geckos didn't sit still I wouldn't stand a chance hehehe! I just press the button!


----------



## weptyle (Jan 22, 2007)

saz they are so cute


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## natrix (Jan 23, 2007)

What do I think of the 'Smooth knob tailed gecko' ?

I especially like their smooth knobs & their tails.
yea ,na , they're cute & the pics are great.


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 23, 2007)

thenothing said:


> Nice pics Magpie  they have such cute facial expressions.


 
they allways look like they are scowling or something:lol:


----------



## cmclean (Jan 23, 2007)

You have great colour variety Magpie in those pics.. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 23, 2007)

nice sdaji, do you sell them?


----------



## JasonL (Jan 23, 2007)

these are some of mine


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 23, 2007)

nice jasonl, theyre all cuties


----------



## dmx69errulz (Jan 23, 2007)

do u get these in pet shops went to local pet shop and he said there is no intrest in these  and there is no air port clost to me apart from one in nsw so i dont know how i would go with frieght


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 23, 2007)

Chrisreptile: I might have a small number available in the not too distant future. We'll have to wait and see how things go


----------

